# Testez-vous



## quetzalk (15 Octobre 2005)

Allez hop un p'tit test pour bien débuter le week-end : 

http://funny.entensity.net/flash/flash.php?flash=boobtest.swf

'musez-vous
 :love:


----------



## tantoillane (15 Octobre 2005)

c'est autoris&#233; ce genre de lien  :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


La chartre g&#233;mie ...........


----------



## ederntal (15 Octobre 2005)

16


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop un p'tit test pour bien débuter le week-end :
> 
> http://funny.entensity.net/flash/flash.php?flash=boobtest.swf
> 
> ...


 score 19 et encore seule et unique erreur due à un moment d'inattention ! 

*You're a natural ! Congratulations you win the World Cups ! 
*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

17


----------



## puregeof (15 Octobre 2005)

13 :rose: 
Je suis une proie facile pour les tricheuses :hein: Tant pis, je me laisse faire :love:


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2005)

Si j'avais eu un jour des hésitations maintenant j'suis sûre :affraid: J'aime pas le silicone 


(17)


----------



## dool (15 Octobre 2005)

Tout pareil que mado ! ... 18 ... Avec une note comme ça j'suis prête pour faire guide au musée des horreurs !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2005)

Que 14... Mais une bonne fracture de l'oeil! :casse: :rateau:


----------



## duracel (15 Octobre 2005)

22,4


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> 22,4


95 D 

_ Ah non mince pardon j'me suis trompée de fenêtre_ :rose:


----------



## quetzalk (15 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oui j'ai dit "diverge" à dessein. _
> Oui ça fait beaucoup, je sais.
> :love:



Aux innoncents les mains pleines...


----------



## J-Marc (15 Octobre 2005)

:love:  Damned : 19. 

Chuté sur la dernière marche. un petit coup de fatigue, (la tension se relache  )

Roberto m'a l'air spécialiste   , mais je crois que tous ne passent pas par l'aréole.

le côté :hosto: est tout à fait :affraid: . mais dès fois, le résultat, :rose: ... (des fois aussi : :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:   et ça c'est pas du vu à la télé !  )


----------



## iDiot (15 Octobre 2005)

17

.... 


Y a de quoi &#234;tre fier quand m&#234;me non?  

_"Peux mieux faire" dirait mon p&#232;re_


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2005)

17


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2005)

19


			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais eu un jour des hésitations maintenant j'suis sûre :affraid: J'aime pas le silicone



Ouais enfin bon, y'en a des biens et des vilains des 2 cotés je trouve..


----------



## da capo (16 Octobre 2005)

14... mais au repos


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 19
> 
> 
> Ouais enfin bon, y'en a des biens et des vilains des 2 cotés je trouve..




Malheureusement....vu le prix


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Octobre 2005)

15... je dois &#234;tre bigleux :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> En vrai en fait ça donne quoi au toucher la silicone mammaire ?



C'est curieux au debut mais on s'y fait a l'usage


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

17, mais je me pose une question : tout cel&#224; est-il tr&#232;s sein pour notre jeunesse ? :rateau:

M'enfin, faut quand m&#234;me reconna&#238;tre que certaines avaient le sein doux, et d'autres, le t&#233;ton qui noie ! 



OK, je sors


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2005)

*On peut pas*
toucher


----------



## quetzalk (16 Octobre 2005)

Je pensais pas que ce thread attirerait autant de monde au balcon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On peut pas*
> toucher



Cours vite à l'office des brevets, là tu viens d'inventer un concept génial : l'écran plat ... en relief !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux au debut mais on s'y fait a l'usage


J'étais sûre que t'en avais de faux  ... grillée la miss ! :hein:   

_ Si vous voulez un avis d'une non pro, je pense que pour faire de jolis faux seins, il faut au départ avoir un certain potentiel ...  j'dis ça mais bon hein ..._

Et puis aussi un joli porte-monnaie :hein: 

_Une non-pro mais bon j'ai fait 19 quand même hein _


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2005)

20-20...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 20-20...



Et après, il ira prétendre qu'il ne sait plus à quel sein se vouer !


----------



## Nobody (16 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et après, il ira prétendre qu'il ne sait plus à quel sein se vouer !


 
C'est vrai, ça. Pour qui votait-on?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 20-20...



Bravo ! On voit les gens qui se sont longuement penchés sur la question.      

Quant à moi, j'ai fait le même score que Patochman et Starmac : 14.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Allez hop un p'tit test pour bien débuter le week-end :
> 
> http://funny.entensity.net/flash/flash.php?flash=boobtest.swf
> 
> ...



J'envoie ce lien à nos chirurgiens plasticiens.   

(18/20)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2005)

je me demande avec combien de br&#233;siliens j'ai d&#233;j&#224; couch&#233; moi....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me demande avec combien de brésiliens j'ai déjà couché moi....


T'as fait 0 c'est ça hein ?   C'est pas grave mon p'tit Sm ça arrive à tout l'monde tu sais :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me demande avec combien de brésiliens j'ai déjà couché moi....



*Ou*
l'inverse...







:mouais:


----------



## dool (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ou*
> l'inverse...
> 
> :mouais:




Tu veux dire, de l'autre côté ???


----------



## quetzalk (17 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire, de l'autre côté ???



*La mycose est toujours plus verte*
de l'autre côté du périné.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *La mycose est toujours plus verte*
> de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; du p&#233;rin&#233;.



Mouarf ! 

(18)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *La mycose est toujours plus verte*
> de l'autre côté du périné.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Octobre 2005)

Un sein en musique... On arrête pas le progrès


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Un sein en musique... On arrête pas le progrès



    

la classe


----------



## yoffy (17 Octobre 2005)

...14 / 20 !   

D'un autre côté c'est normal , étant spécialisé dans les reals


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2005)

En cas de besoin urgent : faites vos ench&#232;res


----------



## yoffy (17 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> En cas de besoin urgent : faites vos enchères


"Deux Couleurs au choix : Peau Blanche et Peau noire !" .....  et les jaunes !?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> "Deux Couleurs au choix : Peau Blanche et Peau noire !" .....  et les jaunes !?



Ils ont la peau blanche.


----------



## Lila (18 Octobre 2005)

12...:mouais: 
mais sans les mains et en moins d'une minute .....donc c bien


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> 12...:mouais:
> mais sans les mains et en moins d'une minute .....donc c bien




Enlève moi d'un doute, l'organe qui frappa le clavier était bien au-dessus de la ceinture n'est-ce pas??


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2005)

4/20... Bizarre ! ! !

:mouais:  :sleep:


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Enl&#232;ve moi d'un doute, l'organe qui frappa le clavier &#233;tait bien au-dessus de la ceinture n'est-ce pas??




.... :rose: je ne sais plus ...tout est all&#233; si vite....mon corps tout entier a particip&#233;.....  ...n'emp&#234;che &#231;a demande une sacr&#233;e dext&#233;rit&#233;


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .... :rose: je ne sais plus ...tout est allé si vite....mon corps tout entier a participé.....  ...n'empêche ça demande une sacrée dextérité



Et de la finesse !


----------



## quetzalk (19 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .... :rose: je ne sais plus ...tout est allé si vite....mon corps tout entier a participé.....  ...



Ouais ben essuies vite le clavier avant que ça sèche... :hein:


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et de la finesse !



.............
ou pitet j'ai un clavier spécial.....


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben essuies vite le clavier avant que &#231;a s&#232;che... :hein:



...&#224; mon &#226;ge on ne s'&#233;motionne pas pour si peu..quelques glandes mamaires, dont certaines fort jolies certes, mais de l&#224; &#224;.....ce que vous subodor&#226;tes mon cher quetzalk, quand m&#234;me, mes pollutions juv&#233;niles sont loins ......loiiiiiiinnnnnnsssssss !!!!


----------



## quetzalk (19 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> mes pollutions juvéniles sont loins ......loiiiiiiinnnnnnsssssss !!!!



Ah d'accord. Ben essuies l'écran aussi alors.


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah d'accord. Ben essuies l'écran aussi alors.



...ehhhh non ! car l'âge est là lui:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2005)

À quand le jeu du bonnet?


----------



## guytantakul (19 Octobre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...ehhhh non ! car l'&#226;ge est l&#224; lui:rateau:


Rhumatismes articulaires ? Arthrose ? Myasth&#233;nie ? 
Quel dommage de ne plus pouvoir lever le coude quand on vieillit  



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> &#192; quand le jeu du bonnet?



Dubo, dubon, Dubonnet&#8482; - L'ap&#233;ritif des leveurs de coude accomplis !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Octobre 2005)

16 pour moi.... mais j'ai du refaire mon laçet en route  !!!


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2005)

Pouponnage et allaitage sont les deux mamelles de la France...

Et du monde entier. Oui.


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de repérer les arrondis trop parfaits, sans tension, et l'alignement des tétons, qui sont remontés et recentrés, en général, et qui ne divergent plus.
> :love:
> C'est par la découpe de l'aréole que le chirurgien glisse les poches de silicone, et il repositionne tout cela avec plus ou moins de naturel...
> :hosto:
> ...


Oui, mais parfois l'esprit vagabonde un peu et a du mal à respecter cette froide rationnalité  
16


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais parfois l'esprit vagabonde un peu et a du mal à respecter cette froide rationnalité
> 16



Question rationalité en "ces temps de parité" (Bilbo si tu nous entends ), sachant que les deux font la paire et qu'on ne saurait négliger certaines avancées chirurgicales et de la qualité visuelle des résultats de l'intervention. La question des Neuticles :affraid: :casse: se posera bien un jour. Je vous laisse avec Google qui bien sûr est vôtre ami.


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2005)

Exemple de chat jouant avec Neuticle


----------



## Lila (20 Octobre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Exemple de chat jouant avec Neuticle




....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2005)

Etes-vous un bon conducteur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

mais t'est vraiment entest&#233;, toi !


----------



## quetzalk (21 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Etes-vous un bon conducteur ?



*Très très agaçant, ça*. Allez hop range ça tout de suite !!!  

Pxtain ils sont cons de faire un jeu aussi dur, ça donne pas envie de l'acheter leur merdasse. En plus je vous garantis qu'à Paris on est pas game-over à la première touchette. Je vous garantis aussi que personne n'achète leur 107... :sleep: 
Bon iCanard trouve moi un truc plus facile du matin, là, hein... :hein:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

bon, ben j'ai eu 20 bonnes réponses   "congratulations, mr Heffner"...
trop facile, et au toucher c'est encore plus évident, mais là j'ai pas tant de pratique...   

ce doit être un problème générationnel..


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

c'est le test sur les sillicones dont je parle, bien entendu...


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Etes-vous un bon conducteur ?


 
y'a un truc que j'ai du louper car une fois garé ben il s'passe rien...

Pour le reste, 18/20... Ca m'fait peur... 10% c'est bcp quand meme. Roberto c'est toi ?


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

19. 

La num&#233;ro 18 peut faire un proc&#232;s &#224; son chirurgien.


----------



## Fulvio (21 Octobre 2005)

34

(je multiplie mon score par deux, parce qu'il y avait deux seins par photo, chez moi)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bon iCanard trouve moi un truc plus facile du matin, là, hein... :hein:



Un petit test de pureté peut etre?

Mon Score: 159 : 51 (61 - 25 - 50)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 19.
> 
> La numéro 18 peut faire un procès à son chirurgien.



Eh ouais, mieux vaut se confier au bon dieu qu'à ces seins !


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit test de pureté peut etre?
> 
> Mon Score: 159 : 51 (61 - 25 - 50)


 
232 (61 61 25 69)
Arf...


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de *287* point(s).

 Statistiques:
Pourcentage de r&#233;ponses positives:*64 %*
R&#233;ponses positives sur les boissons: *67 %*
R&#233;ponses positives sur les drogues:*83 %*
R&#233;ponses positives sur le sexe: *65 %

Bof, je l'avais d&#233;j&#224; bu, et c'&#233;tait quasi pareil 

*Mais pour le sexe, j'ai une belle famille d&#233;lur&#233;e, &#231;a aide vachement au score


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 252 point(s).:mouais: 

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 66 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 67 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 50 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 76 %

"Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout."


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2005)

Si tu veux, je t'aide à t'améliorer sur les drogues, mais c'est donnant-donnant


----------



## vg93179 (21 Octobre 2005)

19, 
mes erreurs m'ont déstabilisées. Je ne sais plus à quel saint me vouer


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, je t'aide à t'améliorer sur les drogues, mais c'est donnant-donnant




A la prochaine AES ça peut le faire...mais comme j'ai pas de morale, ce sera du donnant-prennant


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2005)

J'etait sur que ca grouillait de pervers nécrophiles par ici


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Hum, celles et ceux qui ont plus de 70% aux réponses liées au sexe ont fait ça pour de l'argent ou avec son frere ou sa soeur c'est pas possible...


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

j'attends les resultats de mon pervers préféré


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2005)

Merci d'avoir participé au test de Pureté.
Les scores peuvent aller de 0 à 450 pour des gens "normaux".

Votre score est de 331 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 69 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 78 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 75 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 74 %

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc
s'occupent de tout.


----------



## Nephou (21 Octobre 2005)

Notre score est de 99 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de r&#233;ponses positives: 41 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les boissons: 28 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur le sexe: 50 %

:mouais: en m&#234;me temps tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir connu la roue des salles de garde


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

effectivement y a pas mal de tordus ici :rose:


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Réponses positives sur les drogues: 0 %


 
Même pas un tube de colle en 6eme ??


----------



## Nephou (21 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Même pas un tube de colle en 6eme ??




:gratgrat: ause: :gratgrat: ben non je me faisais toujours piquer le mien


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Votre score est de 331 point(s).
> 
> Statistiques:
> Pourcentage de réponses positives: 69 %
> ...



Pas de bol quand même. La seule cuite que j'ai prise, j'ai fait l'amour à mon frère à l'époque ou il se prostituait pour acheter sa drogue...

Forcément ça nique la moyenne...:rose:


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pas de bol quand même. La seule cuite que j'ai prise, j'ai fait l'amour à mon frère à l'époque ou il se prostituait pour acheter sa drogue...


 
que tu lui as vendu en plus...


----------



## guytantakul (21 Octobre 2005)

Non, c'était moi


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 19.
> 
> La numéro 18 peut faire un procès à son chirurgien.



je suis déçu là aussi...   , moi j'ai eu 20, tu aurais du en avoir au moins autant, question d'experience...


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 275 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de réponses positives: 71 %
Réponses positives sur les boissons: 83 %
Réponses positives sur les drogues: 58 %
Réponses positives sur le sexe: 78 %

Commentaire : Ouais... On va essayer la camisole. Tout va bien, les messieurs en blanc s'occupent de tout

il y a quand même des questions surprenantes..., mais j'arrive pas à savoir si c'est bien, ou mal, mes résultats...


----------



## Malow (21 Octobre 2005)

Petit r&#233;cap des malsains du bar ...et il y en a....ne vous cachez plus !!!   

jahrom--------- *331* (69 - 78 - 75 - 74) _hors charte !_ :rose: 
guytantakul---- *287* (64 - 67 - 83 - 65) _toi, on voit que tu t'es calm&#233; !!!_  
la(n)guille ----- *275* (71 - 83 - 58 - 78) _Allez, encore un effort !_ :rateau: 
Malow---------- *252* (66 - 67 - 50 - 76) _A la v&#244;tre !_  
Fondug--------- *232* (61 - 61 - 25 - 69) _t'es nouveau, mais tu t'en sors pas mal !_  
jpmiss---------- *159* (51 - 61 - 25 - 50) _t'aurais pas un peu menti toi ?_  
Nephou---------- *99* (41 - 28 - 0 - 50)   _ heu...hors concours !_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

Moi pas trè bon (un honteux 13...).
Ma copine a fait un sans faute. J'suis jaloux.


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Octobre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Petit récap des malsains du bar ...et il y en a....ne vous cachez plus !!!
> 
> jahrom--------- *331* (69 - 78 - 75 - 74) _hors charte !_ :rose:
> guytantakul---- *287* (64 - 67 - 83 - 65) _toi, on voit que tu t'es calmé !!!_
> ...



si je suis dans le top3, c'est que Rezba ne l'a pas fait???  j'espère...


----------



## Malow (22 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> si je suis dans le top3, c'est que Rezba ne l'a pas fait???  j'espère...



d'ailleurs, j'attends qu'il le fasse...je suis sûre que c'est quelqu'un de...comment dire...très pure


----------



## da capo (22 Octobre 2005)

Votre score est de 247 point(s).

Statistiques:
Pourcentage de r&#233;ponses positives: 62 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les boissons: 78 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur les drogues: 75 %
R&#233;ponses positives sur le sexe: 59 %

Je me dis que je suis quand m&#234;me sage... Certainement pas assez de coup d'une nuit, pas d'avortement non plus (&#224; ma connaissance...)


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Octobre 2005)

19


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2005)

J'ai eu 17 :mouais:


Mais je ne les connaissais pas toutes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu 17 :mouais:
> 
> 
> Mais je ne les connaissais pas toutes...



Tu peux nous faire voir les 3 que tu ne connaissais pas ?


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Octobre 2005)

Celui là de test, n'est pas très difficile, mais l'autre nous apprend plus de choses... on attend....


----------



## rezba (24 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> si je suis dans le top3, c'est que Rezba ne l'a pas fait???  j'espère...


----------



## garfield (24 Octobre 2005)

J'ai eu 18!


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

19 ! :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

ouais, ben je trouve que le niveau est pas très bon...:rose: 

mais j'attends toujours d'autres résultats, au test de "moralité"   parce que y'en a qui doivent pouvoir faire pêter de beaux scores...:mouais: chez les vieux...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ben je trouve que le niveau est pas très bon...:rose:
> 
> mais j'attends toujours d'autres résultats, au test de "moralité"   parce que y'en a qui doivent pouvoir faire pêter de beaux scores...:mouais: chez les vieux...




Mais il y a un fil pour ça


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Mais il y a un fil pour ça



je sais, je l'ai fait aussi... et c'est plutôt pas mal, mais il faut encore que je m'améliore, c'est sur l'inceste, la pedophilie et la zoophilie que je ne suis pas encore très bon, mais il ne faut pas desespérer...


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je sais, je l'ai fait aussi... et c'est plutôt pas mal, mais il faut encore que je m'améliore, c'est sur l'inceste, la pedophilie et la zoophilie que je ne suis pas encore très bon, mais il ne faut pas desespérer...




Moi j'ose pas, j'ai peur du résulta...


----------

